
Microsoft's lost eight years online: More than $6 billion down the tubes - mjfern
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/microsofts-lost-eight-years-online-more-than-6-billion-down-the-tubes/37988
======
zach
When MSN was created in the mid-nineties, AOL, flush with cash, prepared for a
fight to the death with Microsoft.

The rallying cry at AOL around that time was that "online services will be
Microsoft's Vietnam." I believe it holds up as one of the best business
metaphors of all time.

